# Can You Help Me With This Watch Any Info Please



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi got this watch a few days ago from a shop that sell sells bits a bobs .nice size for a old watch 40mm keeps time,but has a lot of ware but i like that on some of my old watches .if you know ware it was made or how old please let me know i have had a good look but no joy .i think its 17 jewes but not sure .may be 50s?.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

movment is a felsa 399 , 15 jewels

, 1950's

Features

manual wind

sub second

Data

13''', Dm= 29.0mm

H= 3.8mm

15 jewels

f = 18000 A/h

power reserve 45h

Balance staff U864 / U2449

balance with/without screws

Stem W890

taken from ranfft


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Nice watch indeed. If it was me, I'd definitely get the case and dial restored. Depending on the base alloy it may look good just stripped and polished. That's my plan for all my old worn-out chromed models. Yours looks like it's had the lugs repaired (clumsily), and an odd 2nd hand, all of which are easily fixable. Looks just like a 1950s Roamer. Nice one.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

And the Herodia-brand belongs to one of

- Armand Joseph A. Clement from Geneva (more probably)

- Montres Herodia, Henri Bangerter from Reconvilier

Andreas


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

pugster said:


> movment is a felsa 399 , 15 jewels
> 
> , 1950's
> 
> ...


hi and thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> And the Herodia-brand belongs to one of
> 
> - Armand Joseph A. Clement from Geneva (more probably)
> 
> ...


hi thank you i was puting merodia when looking on the net for info.all the best woody77.


----------

